# Industry News: Fujifilm officially announces the X-T4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2020)

> *Valhalla, New York – February 26, 2020* – FUJIFILM North America Corporation is proud to announce the launch of the FUJIFILM X-T4 (hereinafter “X-T4”), a flagship model of the X Series family of mirrorless digital cameras.
> The X-T4 is an astounding imaging tool, packing a newly designed IBIS, a quiet new shutter unit, a new vari-angle LCD screen, a new Eterna Bleach Bypass Film Simulation, and a new, large-capacity, battery all into a compact and lightweight camera body. This camera is the perfect tool for today’s image-makers and is an ideal multi-functional solution for visual storytellers to use in creating their stories.
> Preorder the Fujifilm X-T4
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mark3794 (Feb 26, 2020)

A really fine camera... too bad canon doesn't want to update the M5


----------



## ved112dei (Feb 26, 2020)

Now it will be interesting to see how Canon price R6, XT4 seems promising but lack new lenses keeping me away from Fuji ecosystem. I hope they won't price R6 above $2500


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2020)

I was really looking forward to updating my X-T3, but since the EOS R5 came to be, I just don't see me going any further with the Fuji system. I love the tiny lenses, but I don't see a point in financing two mirrorless systems from different brands.


----------



## IcyBergs (Feb 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> A really fine camera... too bad canon doesn't want to update the M5


Even if Canon gave you an M62 with a viewfinder, would that really compete with the Fuji X-T4?

The M52 would be a $1100 body at most which still puts it well below the Fuji. Fuji's goal with this line is to offer a full-feature yet not full-frame system - a pro-crop. Not exactly what Canon's priorities are with the M line, (to take another whack at the dead horse again) which is prioritize portability over everything else.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 26, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was really looking forward to updating my X-T3, but since the EOS R5 came to be, I just don't see me going any further with the Fuji system. I love the tiny lenses, but I don't see a point in financing two mirrorless systems from different brands.



This. FF 40-45mp and 8k? The R5 steals all the thunder from the X-T4.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 26, 2020)

The Fujifilm will still live well in a world with the R5. I'm a full frame snob and will go for the R5, but plenty of video people absolutely love the Fujifilm ecosystem.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Feb 26, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



A very good and capable camera for the ordinary filmmaker. I will be publishing a video this evening on this camera. I have some canon glass so if the R6 delivers not eh capabilities I need, I'll get the R6, otherwise, this will be my new camera. IBIS, improved AF and a nice retro look! I just love the RF system...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 26, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> This. FF 40-45mp and 8k? The R5 steals all the thunder from the X-T4.




Maybe, but how many people can afford a $4000+ camera and how many an $1600 one? Plus add the expensive RF lenses. And Fuji's image and video quality is so good that i don't see the need for better in 99.9% of cases.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> This. FF 40-45mp and 8k? The R5 steals all the thunder from the X-T4.



The price points are vastly different. The X-T4 is more equivalent to the mythical R7. 15fps mechanical shutter rated at 300,000 actuations? Interesting to see what the AF performance will be.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Feb 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Maybe, but how many people can afford a $4000+ camera and how many an $1600 one? Plus add the expensive RF lenses. And Fuji's image and video quality is so good that i don't see the need for better in 99.9% of cases.



We can subtract the RF lenses ideology from you post, because EF glass works perfect. I have the RF system already and plan to to 80% EF glass anyway because it works so good.


----------



## cerealito (Feb 26, 2020)

I was waiting for canon to release a eos M5 ii... and now this! so tempting!


----------



## deleteme (Feb 26, 2020)

While I appreciate the improvements of the X-T4, what got my attention was the very quiet shutter.
The X-H1 surprised me with the quiet smoothness of its shutter and I coveted it for that reason alone.
Putting a shutter like that in the X-T body just adds that level refinement that elevates it into a top tier photo experience.
Oh, and 12fps doesn't hurt my feelings either.

The fact that Fuji actually takes great photos and has a quality lens line is icing on the cake.


----------



## russ (Feb 26, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> The price points are vastly different. The X-T4 is more equivalent to the mythical R7. 15fps mechanical shutter rated at 300,000 actuations? Interesting to see what the AF performance will be.


Agreed, way different price points.

So far the reviews say AF is noticeably improved over the X-T3. The X-T3 is fairly good already but there is room for improvement. My estimate is it works well 80-85% of the time and that is backed up by some reviews I've seen. Way better than the original X-T1 or original Canon M1. When I was using my 1Dx it was rare the AF failed on me (less than 5% of the time?). I have to imagine the R5 will be a step above in AF performance but had better be at $3500-4500. I seriously doubt the R5 will be close to the 1Dx but go for it Canon, surprise me.

All in all the X-T4 looks promising and I've ordered one to upgrade my X-T3. Will be interesting to see how well the R5 AF performs. My wife will get one to upgrade her EOS-R. I would be surprised if it's enough for me to come back to Canon but we'll see. Maybe the R1 will come out next year and it will be my perfect camera but it will have to be more like the size of the EOS-R or the original film EOS-1. I'm done with huge cameras. So nice holding and packing/traveling with smaller systems. For now Fuji is great for travel and finally AF is usable.


----------



## russ (Feb 26, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> While I appreciate the improvements of the X-T4, what got my attention was the very quiet shutter.
> The X-H1 surprised me with the quiet smoothness of its shutter and I coveted it for that reason alone.
> Putting a shutter like that in the X-T body just adds that level refinement that elevates it into a top tier photo experience.
> Oh, and 12fps doesn't hurt my feelings either.
> ...



15fps for mechanical shutter, 20fps for electronic  The improvements in AF are what gets my attention.

It's always enjoyable to read Jonas Rask's reviews (yes, he is paid by Fuji for his photography and is an Fuji X photographer)









Fujifilm X-T4 first look preview – Closer to technical bliss.


Fujifilm X-T4 first look preview by Jonas Rask. Review, street and Lifestyle.




jonasraskphotography.com


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Feb 26, 2020)

Interesting that so many people hate the awesome flippy screen.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 26, 2020)

I owned two X-T3s and also had the MKX lenses. Unfortunately, both bodies died. While I loved the size, imagery and nostalgia of shooting with the Fuji’s, it would take a lot for me to decide to dump another $20k into a full Fuji kit again.
This is made even less probable with Canons pending release of the R5... which I will immediately preorder.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Feb 26, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was really looking forward to updating my X-T3, but since the EOS R5 came to be, I just don't see me going any further with the Fuji system. I love the tiny lenses, but I don't see a point in financing two mirrorless systems from different brands.


My entire three prime lens kit is smaller than one of Canon’s new RF zooms and they are all F2 or faster and IBIS stabilized on an XT-4. That’s before even addressing video. I’d love to come back to being a full time Canon shooter but those little Fuji X’s are too much fun to give up.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 26, 2020)

russ said:


> 15fps for mechanical shutter, 20fps for electronic  The improvements in AF are what gets my attention.
> 
> It's always enjoyable to read Jonas Rask's reviews (yes, he is paid by Fuji for his photography and is an Fuji X photographer)
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess I mis-remembered the frame rate. Either way it is excellent.


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 26, 2020)

I'd love to get one of these but I can't justify the price. Where I live, the Fuji is $2899 for the body only which costs even more than an EOS R and RF 35mm so I could never justify paying that much for an APSC body.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 26, 2020)

Honestly, this is a really nice camera, aside from it having an APS-C sensor.

If I didn't have any EF glass, I would seriously consider getting it and a 16-80 and battery grip all for less than 3K, and just calling it a night (i.e., not buy any more gear for a couple years).


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm really sad that Canon can't seem to make a reasonably priced dual-card mirrorless camera. Same for Nikon. Meanwhile Fujifilm and Sony both offer really good dual-card cameras for under $2K.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 26, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Maybe, but how many people can afford a $4000+ camera and how many an $1600 one? Plus add the expensive RF lenses. And Fuji's image and video quality is so good that i don't see the need for better in 99.9% of cases.


And where is that $4000+ price point was originated from?


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 26, 2020)

Refurb7 said:


> I'm really sad that Canon can't seem to make a reasonably priced dual-card mirrorless camera. Same for Nikon. Meanwhile Fujifilm and Sony both offer really good dual-card cameras for under $2K.


And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera? 

There is nothing to be sad about. 

I am very sad that a Sony in camera menus are a total crap, weather protection is a joke, ergonomics are sh1t, skin tones are all wrong, customer service is a joke... 
now the second card issue aside for a non professional crop sensor platform, what else Canon make you sad about?
Fuji: I am sad about RAW files out of Fuji they are not as manageable as Canon RAW files. so here we have it. Canon wins hands down for photographers. Sony is a former specs leader. Canon killed it with R5. Fuji is a nice travel camera.


----------



## luka28 (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?
> 
> There is nothing to be sad about.
> 
> ...



you would be surprised how many people use Fuji cameras professionally! I used to be a Canon shooter and still have affection for Canon since I have some good memories using those cameras. To me size matters and you can't beat Fuji there, they have very good glass and cameras with pro features and all of that in size that feels so good to use. Also price is a big factor, you get pro equipment and features at lower prices.

With todays sensors the difference between crop and FF sensors is negligible and important only if you pixel peep and I am not that kind of guy. So for me Fuji just rocks.

I wish Canon pushed M system bodies with more pro features. I liked my M5 but it had too many shortcoming for a a bit serious use. M glass is really nice, those 22mm and 32mm are great lenses, also 11-22mm but bodies are just at the amateur level.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?
> 
> There is nothing to be sad about.
> 
> ...


I shoot weddings. No need to argue every positive and negative of every camera maker, or who "wins". I simply want dual cards on a reasonably priced (under $2K) mirrorless. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?
> 
> There is nothing to be sad about.
> 
> ...



I've probably sold more images from my 7D Mark II + EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II than from my 5D Mark III/IV combined with any lens. Mostly sports/action stuff.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And where is that $4000+ price point was originated from?



It will be at least $3500+, guaranteed, so $4000+ is not far.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?
> 
> There is nothing to be sad about.
> 
> ...



What makes you think a crop camera cannot be used professionally? I've see Rebels used for weddings with great results and i know photographers using micro 43 cameras professionally.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?


I mean, obviously a good chunk of the video world does.



SecureGSM said:


> And where is that $4000+ price point was originated from?


Probably wont top $4k, but I'd be stunned if its not $3499 like the 5DIV was on introduction. Meaning I could own 2 of the X-T4 for on R5. Canon's equivalent camera is the EOS R, which is pretty outspec'd by the XT-4


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I've probably sold more images from my 7D Mark II + EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II than from my 5D Mark III/IV combined with any lens. Mostly sports/action stuff.


Yes, those who seek to criticise crop sensors forget that the 7Dii has been used extensively over the years by professional wildlife and sports photogs. My harshest critic (my wife) thinks some of my best wildlife shots, including birds in flight, were those taken with the X-T2 and adapted EF lenses - more than matching the 1DXii. As a fourth generation X-T camera, the X-T4 promises to be a very fine wildlife and sports camera which I'm sure some professionals will find more than meets their needs. All Fuji really lacks is some native long primes, the XF200 f2 being their only option to date.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Feb 27, 2020)

In my experience Fuji's XT's are very capable cameras in addition to being very enjoyable to work with. Nobody is saying that there aren't times when it is advantageous to have a larger sensor but I find that the IQ of the XT-3/4 26 MP sensor to be quite good and there are very few instance where I wouldn't be comfortable using it rather than my full frame Canon's.

IMO, the larger the sensor, the easier it is to get a high quality image without putting too much effort into it. There is a lot of built in slack. Using smaller sensor cameras forces you to be on your game a bit more because it you screw up it's probably going to show in the end result. With modern mega DR, high MP auto ISO full frames that is less true IMO.

Like a lot of people around here; I've been doing this for a while and yet the Fuji's have given me a fresh perspective on what works best for me. I still intend to stick with the Canon's and get an R5/6 at some point but I have room in my life for both systems. Three if you count my iPhone 11.


----------



## efmshark (Feb 27, 2020)

Canon has an extensive prosumer camcorder line to protect, so I don't expect to see a new mirrorless Canon APS-C camera with feature set comparable to X-T4 any time soon.


----------



## sanj (Feb 27, 2020)

Such a handsome looking camera.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> What makes you think a crop camera cannot be used professionally? I've see Rebels used for weddings with great results and i know photographers using micro 43 cameras professionally.


 I have seen weddings shot on iPhones by guests both stills and video. I can shoot good photos on a rebel it won’t survive a professional use for long though. 

R5 price : my gestimate is :$3,750

Not $4,000+. And your take was $4,000+
Look at the OP


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 27, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Maybe, but how many people can afford a $4000+ camera and how many an $1600 one?



To be sure the X-T4 is a fine camera at a lower price point and will sell well. But I think for many Canon users looking at their video options a FF R5 or R6 will close off any chance of adding another brand's body for video.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

preppyak said:


> I mean, obviously a good chunk of the video world does.
> 
> Probably wont top $4k, but I'd be stunned if its not $3499 like the 5DIV was on introduction. Meaning I could own 2 of the X-T4 for on R5. Canon's equivalent camera is the EOS R, which is pretty outspec'd by the XT-4


Excuse me, you are comparing apples to rotten oranges. I am leaving this conversation. Bye


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Obviously their marketing thinks that the "Eterna Bleach Bypass Film Simulation" is a grand new thing. Sounds like those accidents that sometimes happen in my little film lab  That said, this is surely a nice camera, like most Fuji products. But I personally am no fan of this now lightly bleached and bypassed retro style look. If I want that, I take one of my original vintage rangefinders. With modern cameras I prefer advanced ergonomics with e.g. a pronounced grip. But design is a matter of taste, of course.


----------



## jjesp (Feb 27, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> I'd love to get one of these but I can't justify the price. Where I live, the Fuji is $2899 for the body only which costs even more than an EOS R and RF 35mm so I could never justify paying that much for an APSC body.



That is not right.... The price is not $2899 for the body, but $1699. What country would have almost double the official price?


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 27, 2020)

jjesp said:


> That is not right.... The price is not $2899 for the body, but $1699. What country would have almost double the official price?



I'm in Australia and it is definitely $2899 AUD https://www.camerapro.com.au/fujifilm-x-t4-mirrorless-camera-body-only-black.html


----------



## russ (Feb 28, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> I'd love to get one of these but I can't justify the price. Where I live, the Fuji is $2899 for the body only which costs even more than an EOS R and RF 35mm so I could never justify paying that much for an APSC body.


In Australia? I can understand why it would be more expensive than in the US with taxes but both are from Japan and Fuji has a lower list price so Fuji should be relatively less expensive. Hey, the EOS-R is a great camera, full frame and a few more MP than the Fuji so you'll be fine


----------



## russ (Feb 28, 2020)

Refurb7 said:


> I'm really sad that Canon can't seem to make a reasonably priced dual-card mirrorless camera. Same for Nikon. Meanwhile Fujifilm and Sony both offer really good dual-card cameras for under $2K.


The X-Tx is the top of the line for Fuji so they better have dual card slots for pros shooting weddings or they would not be happy. As we know, the EOS-R isn't top of the line so in Canon's mind it didn't need it. It's unfortunate and short sighted decision by Canon, in my opinion, but at least they have the EOS-R to show the way to something better (the R5 and R1). Even though I haven't shot a wedding in a few years I love dual card slots. With my X-T3 I use one for RAW and one for JPEG as a backup (for multiple RAW cards since JPEGs are so much smaller).


----------



## russ (Feb 28, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Obviously their marketing thinks that the "Eterna Bleach Bypass Film Simulation" is a grand new thing. Sounds like those accidents that sometimes happen in my little film lab  That said, this is surely a nice camera, like most Fuji products. But I personally am no fan of this now lightly bleached and bypassed retro style look. If I want that, I take one of my original vintage rangefinders. With modern cameras I prefer advanced ergonomics with e.g. a pronounced grip. But design is a matter of taste, of course.


Yeah, I'm with you on that one. Not a fan. They introduced Pro Neg with the X-Pro3 and it's pretty nice.


----------



## russ (Feb 28, 2020)

Refurb7 said:


> I shoot weddings. No need to argue every positive and negative of every camera maker, or who "wins". I simply want dual cards on a reasonably priced (under $2K) mirrorless. Is that too much to ask for?


Sure isn't too much to ask for. I'd never want to shoot a wedding w/o dual cards. Too stressful. The Fuji is great for weddings.


----------



## sanj (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> And what do you shoot or who shoots professionally with a crop sensor camera?
> 
> There is nothing to be sad about.
> 
> ...


Many many. Many many many. Professionals shoot only with full frame is a myth.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 28, 2020)

sanj said:


> Many many. Many many many. Professionals shoot only with full frame is a myth.


What do you shoot professionally with Rebels? Wild life, BIF?? There is a semi pro 7D line of products that is no longer as it was an experimental niche product line spin up that never really took off. ( I am going to get fried over burning coals for this, I know) Nikon killed that product line for the same reason. Numbers just do not stack up against initial projections. 

Crop cameras are high ISO limited. In majority of commercial photography applications we are not reach limited but ISO limited. Hence 1D and 5D product line are built around full frame tech. 

Now.... how many times birders are going to call me a name following this post. Oh, my......


----------



## dwarven (Feb 28, 2020)

Whoa, that thing is a beast.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 28, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> I'm in Australia and it is definitely $2899 AUD https://www.camerapro.com.au/fujifilm-x-t4-mirrorless-camera-body-only-black.html


If you're in Brisbane, CameraPro are showing the X-T4, X100V and X-T200 on Tuesday morning. I see that $2899 price as just indicative until they actually receive stock. It was only a few weeks ago that they were selling the X-T3 for $AUD1400, and I can't really believe the X-T4 is double the price. (Or if it is, just wait till the next Fuji sale - they happen every few months.)


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 28, 2020)

russ said:


> In Australia? I can understand why it would be more expensive than in the US with taxes but both are from Japan and Fuji has a lower list price so Fuji should be relatively less expensive. Hey, the EOS-R is a great camera, full frame and a few more MP than the Fuji so you'll be fine



Yes Australia! It really depends on the item here, I got the 6D2 at launch for $2350AUD despite it being $1999 USD at launch. I don’t plan to buy the Fuji I would be more interested in the R6 when it eventually launches assuming it is a 6D replacement.




Hillsilly said:


> If you're in Brisbane, CameraPro are showing the X-T4, X100V and X-T200 on Tuesday morning. I see that $2899 price as just indicative until they actually receive stock. It was only a few weeks ago that they were selling the X-T3 for $AUD1400, and I can't really believe the X-T4 is double the price. (Or if it is, just wait till the next Fuji sale - they happen every few months.)



I’m actually in Sydney! I order most of my stuff from CameraPro purely because of how good their prices and service usually are! For anyone here looking to buy one, hopefully they do reduce the price later on!


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Feb 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> What do you shoot professionally with Rebels?


Rebels are considered quite good for some types of macro photography. A fair number of people consider them the ideal camera for coin photography.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 29, 2020)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> Rebels are considered quite good for some types of macro photography. A fair number of people consider them the ideal camera for coin photography.
> 
> View attachment 188939


Interesting - I'd not come across that view before. Is there any particular reason for this, or just one of those things? (Genuine question).
Thanks.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm guessing it comes down to pixel density, perceived depth of field differences and the crop factor. All up, it means that a camera with one of Canon's newer APS-C sensors isn't at a significant disadvantage compared with most FF cameras when it comes to macros.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 1, 2020)

russ said:


> In Australia? I can understand why it would be more expensive than in the US with taxes but both are from Japan and Fuji has a lower list price so Fuji should be relatively less expensive. Hey, the EOS-R is a great camera, full frame and a few more MP than the Fuji so you'll be fine


Our Aussie dollar is at an 11 year low against the US$, which is a major determinant of the price of imported products, even from Japan.


----------



## russ (Mar 1, 2020)

dslrdummy said:


> Our Aussie dollar is at an 11 year low against the US$, which is a major determinant of the price of imported products, even from Japan.


Yep, I understand that, been going to Melbourne for work for 6 years now. That would just make all cameras expensive. I was just wondering why the Fuji would be worse than the EOS-R. Maybe you are just saying your EOS-R is already paid for and cameras in AU are expensive. Makes sense.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 1, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Interesting - I'd not come across that view before. Is there any particular reason for this, or just one of those things? (Genuine question).
> Thanks.


A lot of coins are quite close to the size of an APS-C sensor, and a lot of duplication and printing lenses are highly optimized for 1:1 magnification and have a dead-flat field.

You're also shooting at ISO 100, in manual focus, on a bellows or focusing helicoid, so nothing in a larger more expensive camera is needed. And you're diffraction limited at that magnification, so you don't need any pixel density higher than what's offered by something as old as a T2i.

Rebels became a kind-of "go-to" years ago because Canon had the best tethering software at the time, and used electronic first-curtain shutter in live-view. That's more common now, but Canon did it a lot sooner than other brands, and they never advertised the feature for some reason. Canons were also known for having less mirror slap for some reason (when it's not locked up), which is an advantage for macro.

Here's a thread on a popular coin forum describing a complete coin photography setup based around a very old Rebel for less than $400. It will produce coin world-class whole-coin images, and cannot be improved upon with a better camera. The only small upgrade would be some clever light-shaping.

Here's a photo of my setup which produced the image I posted previously.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 2, 2020)

AdmiralFwiffo said:


> A lot of coins are quite close to the size of an APS-C sensor, and a lot of duplication and printing lenses are highly optimized for 1:1 magnification and have a dead-flat field.
> 
> You're also shooting at ISO 100, in manual focus, on a bellows or focusing helicoid, so nothing in a larger more expensive camera is needed. And you're diffraction limited at that magnification, so you don't need any pixel density higher than what's offered by something as old as a T2i.
> 
> ...


That's great - thank you very much for taking the time and effort to share!
Cheers.


----------



## jjesp (Mar 5, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> I'm in Australia and it is definitely $2899 AUD https://www.camerapro.com.au/fujifilm-x-t4-mirrorless-camera-body-only-black.html


And what is the price for a new R with the 35mm?


----------



## dlee13 (Mar 5, 2020)

jjesp said:


> And what is the price for a new R with the 35mm?



At the time of announcement, I could have the the R for around $2300 AUD and the 35mm for $399 so pretty good.


----------

